# My vivs setups



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Ok so somebody asked me to do a thread on my setups so here it is

First of will be my normal female royal, he's just over two years old

We have led strip lights, climbing log- I move this about so it's a new little adventure for her, plenty of fake plants, two hides and a large bowl at the moment she's on a mat, however this weekend were going everything is here just eating for two new digital thermometers to turn up. The viv size is 3/2/2 ft










New up is my cb12 hypo hog 66% poss het blood boa he has just had so climbing bamboo added to his viv for climbing tied with rope so it looks more natural then a tie wrap, plenty if plants, kept on aspen, I have two hides a medium bowl will be going bigger when needed, ceramic with a pulse stat (habistat) led lights again. The viv is a 3/2/2 ft



















Then we have my cb12 dwarf pastel fusion boa he again has led light, plenty of plants and a climbing log, kept on aspen, ceramic with a pulse stat for heat two hides and large water bowl, I still have a couple of upgrade to do in this viv ie more plants, bit of bamboo (all happening this weekend again). As you can see its not a packed as the others :gasp: but it will be. The viv is a 3/2/2 ft


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Next up is a empty viv which I'm saving for a sd retic it's got bamboo for climbing, plenty of plants, aspen, a large water bowl, two large hides, ceramic heater and a istat pulse stat, it's been running a few weeks and not a problem, just trying to get me retic to fill the viv:whistling2: is a 4/2/2 viv



















Now I have my beardies set up she a 2011 has a basking log a plant, uv light with reflector habistat dimmer stat. A couple of plants and some bark. We have gone through a lot of substrate lately, from newspaper to sand I have put Lino in today so we shall see how that goes. I don't put too much in beardies vivs as the like the space 4/2/2 ft viv










Now I have my female a coral x red translucent get hypo beardie she is a 2012 same details as my other Beardie 










My male 2013 Beardie has the same set up as these so I won't bore you with more pictures


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

My stack was made by Volly on here as most of you know, 










I sealed the viv with aquarium sealant on arrival, all the plants in the viv have been screw in thought the sucker pad with small but chunky screws,
I use digital thermometers the dials a are just a quick glance so none that dials are rubbish, I also check temps a few time of week with a heat gun


----------



## StuOwen86 (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks very good thanks for posting the pictures, im hoping to get a hatchling and want to put whatever i get straight into a viv hopefully nicely set up with plenty of hides and leaf coverage so as not to stress out the snake or set up a viv and use a RUB inside untill the snake is ok.. fancied a SD Rectic or a Carpet Python (and maybe a Royal if i have the room lol) just cant seem to make up my mind lol.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

StuOwen86 said:


> Looks very good thanks for posting the pictures, im hoping to get a hatchling and want to put whatever i get straight into a viv hopefully nicely set up with plenty of hides and leaf coverage so as not to stress out the snake or set up a viv and use a RUB inside untill the snake is ok.. fancied a SD Rectic or a Carpet Python (and maybe a Royal if i have the room lol) just cant seem to make up my mind lol.


cheers mate, each viv probably about £200 + to deck out, but there is some real bargins instead of the repti vine £50 for 15m i picked up 20m of bamboo up from a garen centre for £6.00 and some rope for £3, so you have to use the imagnation a bit :lol2:

get a stack made like I have and you dont have to decide you can get all 3 lol, you should have no problems with putting a snake straight in a viv if as you say its covered etc, I put my cb12 boa straight into the top 4 by 2 ft viv straight away and not a problem.

I did consider a carpet by i really want a retic, once i get a bigger place im going for a proper retic lol


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

lol nice vivs they need backgrounds though all u need is a sheet of polystyrene they use for wall insulation this should be enough to do 2 x 2x4ft vivs and more from wicks go for the incks thick stuff as your gonna be caving it back anyway, expanding foam, geeks games workshop edible acrilic paints lol, tank silicon, and some plasticoat matt finish varnish and itl make it look like a zoo piece 

heres mine 









to this


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

btw thats a mayan calender so all that went well then lol and this isnt full furnished need to upload some pics with tequilla (my MBK) in the viv


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

mikeyb said:


> btw thats a mayan calender so all that went well then lol and this isnt full furnished need to upload some pics with tequilla (my MBK) in the viv


i do like the background, however i have no eye for art at all, i really struggle with anything like that. i have no "visual" mind at all :blush:


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

dude literally its easy as pie making a rock wall just slash the hell out of it with a kinfe making different levels etc then make it all smoothed off so u dont have any bobbles from the styrene with normal bathrool tile grout. then just use different paints to shade from light to dark easiest way is start dark then build it up lighter and lighter by dry brushing (means basically theres harldy any paint in the brush and its nearly dried so it only sticks to the high points.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

mikeyb said:


> dude literally its easy as pie making a rock wall just slash the hell out of it with a kinfe making different levels etc then make it all smoothed off so u dont have any bobbles from the styrene with normal bathrool tile grout. then just use different paints to shade from light to dark easiest way is start dark then build it up lighter and lighter by dry brushing (means basically theres harldy any paint in the brush and its nearly dried so it only sticks to the high points.


I may have a go over Christmas as I have two weeks off and often get bored as hell so it will make the time pass a bit better :lol2:


----------



## Marwolaeth (Oct 29, 2012)

I've been copying thrasops background for my garter snakes viv.So far I'm happy with the results
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/878380-naturalistic-snake-enclosures-fake-walls.html


----------

